# Drug Tests?



## Unregistered (May 5, 2005)

What's up guys I took a drug today and I haven't smoked in 30 days. Today I took a drug test and I dunno if I came out clean, but right after I took the time to smoke myself a bowl...a couple of hours later my P.O. told me I was going to get another drug test in 2 weeks. Will that 1 little bowl come out on a drug test in 2 weeks or will it take 30 days to get out of my system? Thanks for any infor dudes.


----------



## brainwreck (May 6, 2005)

you will pass the first test, am sure of that, and that 1 bowl won't make a big difference, just don't smoke anymore untill the test is done, and drink allot of water in these 2 weeks before the test, in that way you can make yourself sure to be clean.

greetz


----------



## Unregistered (May 11, 2005)

if i drink jello the night befor a test will i pass it?  or can i drink it and then smoke and still pass?


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 10, 2005)

alrite i need help bad!!! today is the first time i smoked since june 7th being that im on probation...i didnt hit the blunt i jus took shot guns...i got really high but i have to get drug tested monday at probation what can i do to pass the test? please help


----------



## msedna (Oct 22, 2006)

Ok, tomorrow is my drug test and I am doing the sure jel thing.  Please keep your fingers crossed for me and smoke one!


----------

